# William "Bill" Smith, WWII PBY vetran



## GrauGeist (Nov 19, 2008)

Another WWII vet has parted company with us, and I know Lucky will be saddened at the news, as Bill Smith was a member of the "Black Cat" Squadron operating PBYs out of Perth, Australia during the war.

William "Bill" Smith passed away on 8 November, near here, in Palo Cedro.

His obituary can be seen at: Redding.com - Obituaries


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## seesul (Nov 20, 2008)

R.I.P. Bill!


----------



## Heinz (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## Wildcat (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 20, 2008)

TO


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## Njaco (Nov 21, 2008)




----------

